# Vinyl records, where to buy?



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Anyone know of any online stores?

Thanks


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Last one I got for a friend was from Amazon.

HMV also do in store and on line I think...


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

https://www.discogs.com/


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

As above! Discogs is the only place you need

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Ben (Mar 7, 2008)

Do you want new or used?

http://www.spillersrecords.co.uk (website isn't great, but they are! Give them a call or tweet at them and they will sort you out. We buy the majority of our music from here and we aren't even local  )

https://www.piccadillyrecords.com/counter/index.php

http://www.rise-music.co.uk

https://www.roughtrade.com/gb (can be a bit expensive, but have own label exclusives)

Support indie record shops - you often get indie shop only exclusives too.

Where are you based? There may well be a decent local record store near you. I've always found HMV and Amazon expensive.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Sometimes charity shops can throw up some decent records. Mostly utter drivel though.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Anyone know of any online stores?
> 
> Thanks


Any particular genres?

Try Demster and musicmarquee


----------

